# light control per IECC



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

So we have done 5 Cricket stores back to back and now the last one has light control per IECC marked.

Its 8 2x4 led troffers and one 3 head track. 

What's the easy solution?

Do we just need an occ sensor?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am looking at your drawing and I belive you will need Occ sensor however they did not address which luminaires that need to be on or all of it??

did that store required a single luminaire to be on 24/7 for secerity purpose?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think you can use a timer or an occupancy sensor to turn off lights when not in use 



> The time-switch control must feature 1) a minimum seven-day clock, 2) backup capability preventing loss of programming and settings for at least 10 hours if power is interrupted, and 3) ability to automatically turn the lighting OFF for 24+ hours (“holiday” shutoff) before resuming normal operation.


If the room has windows, aren't you supposed to have daylight-responsive lighting controls too, dimmer that senses ambient light?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't speak for where you are (you don't tell us where you are) but in Florida they're not allowed to write "per code" on drawings. They have to tell you what the specs are. I suggest you go back to the guy who wrote that on there and tell him to spec what you are to install. Otherwise you're setting yourself up for perpetual gobacks on your dime.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Excuuuse me...

But isn't the IECC = the IEC Code ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Electrotechnical_Commission

That is: a EUROPEAN code standard ?

Cricket wouldn't happen to be an American branch of a European retailer -- like Trader Joe's ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> I can't speak for where you are (you don't tell us where you are) but in Florida they're not allowed to write "per code" on drawings. They have to tell you what the specs are. I suggest you go back to the guy who wrote that on there and tell him to spec what you are to install. Otherwise you're setting yourself up for perpetual gobacks on your dime.


 @MikeFL - I am just curious about this in Florida - do references to codes, standards, etc. like this belong in the RFP / contract rather than the drawing? 

It is a good point in any location in this case, just scratching "Per IECC" on the drawing is not specific enough, I'd ask for more information, at least the IECC cycle.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

telsa said:


> Excuuuse me...
> 
> But isn't the IECC = the IEC Code ?
> 
> ...


IECC is the Int'l Energy Conservation Code by the ICC (Int'l Code Council).



splatz said:


> @MikeFL - I am just curious about this in Florida - do references to codes, standards, etc. like this belong in the RFP / contract rather than the drawing?
> 
> It is a good point in any location in this case, just scratching "Per IECC" on the drawing is not specific enough, I'd ask for more information, at least the IECC cycle.


The drawings in Florida have to have a compliance statement "These plans comply with the 201x edition Florida Building Code, the 201x edition National Electric Code..." 

As to "per code" the wording has changed since my days but today it says "Construction documents shall be of sufficient clarity to indicate the location, nature and extent of the work proposed *and show in detail that it will conform to the provisions of this code and relevant laws, ordinances,rules and regulations, as determined by the building official*."

It used to be worded differently and maybe that other language still exists somewhere in the code, in statute or in admin code. It said sufficient clarity to assure compliance with the respective code without reliance on a general statement "per code".


----------



## Jabrois (Dec 2, 2017)

Daylight is not necessary but light reduction is. You need bi level switching or dimming. With that being said has anyone failed inspection because of control energy code compliance? Personally I have not heard of any job that has, but would love to see who pays for it if a project does. Anytime you see the "must adhere to energy code" comment on a spec, I would have a conversation with the engineer that did the drawings. 


It's not the Ec or distributors job to make sure a control design is compliant with energy codes. That is literally what the engineers are paid for and typically that note is added because they do not know how code will change from drawings and installation.


----------

